# GBR spawning!



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

wow i came home fro work today and i was feeding my fish in my planted 29 to find my GB rams have spawned . they layed their eggs right their on the sand.
im going to see if my cheesy camera can get a pic or too.

View attachment 5224


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations! You might want to have some fry food ready for when they become free-swimming, but you should have 8 days or so until that happens, if they survive!


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

here is one more of the dad Mom is wont sit still for any good pic


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats on the eggs man. Those rams are beautiful too, I love that neon blue against the black.


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

sad to say it looks like mom and dad got hungry and had a midnight snack!:noidea:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

CCRDIVER said:


> sad to say it looks like mom and dad got hungry and had a midnight snack!:noidea:


Don't worry I find it often takes cichlids a couple of attempts before they get it right. Just give them lots of nice food, live if you can, if not frozen, and they'll spawn again soon and hopefully do better. Some pairs never get the hang of it though, especially as Rams have been tank bred for generations and many people remove the eggs from the parents.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

really odd from GBR to go and eat their fry mine dont like me messing with the tank in their "area" and often attack my hand they often show mouth brooding in my tanks give em a couple tries and im sure theyre parental instincts will kick in to gear, then watch out tank mates mom and dad dont mess around.


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

OK here is the scoop My GBR have spawned twice since the last post. the first spawn i took away from the mom and dad and i have about 30 fry that are about 1/4 inch long now in a 2-1/2 gal tank and the second spawn they finally have got the idea that their baby's are not for eating and their are now about 200 free swimming fry with the parents.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish, and even better that your getting them to spawn. Good work!


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

here is a new pic their are alot more than i though you cant tell from the pic


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

oh and as you can see Dad is a long fin it turns out


----------

